# Best case for watercooling?



## J-Man (Jan 7, 2009)

I need recommendations.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 7, 2009)

For me

CoolerMaster Cosmos











CoolerMaster HAF


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2009)

I have no WC setup myself, but from hearing and reading, the Silverstone TJ07 is _the_ case for WC setups.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 7, 2009)

I may have to look at that Silverstone TJ07.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2009)

J-Man said:


> I may have to look at that Silverstone TJ07.



Its huge. But it costs as much as the WC setup itself
Anyway, if I ever go water, I would get the TJ07.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 7, 2009)

The pictures on the net make the case look small. 

http://www.thetechlounge.com/view-image/cat-64/files/articles/258/images/125.jpg


----------



## spaceballsrules (Jan 7, 2009)

J-Man said:


> The pictures on the net make the case look small.
> 
> http://www.thetechlounge.com/view-image/cat-64/files/articles/258/images/125.jpg



You can fit a quad rad in the bottom of the TJ07


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2009)

J-Man said:


> The pictures on the net make the case look small.
> 
> http://www.thetechlounge.com/view-image/cat-64/files/articles/258/images/125.jpg



Take THIS
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2008/silverstone/tj07-blackpitty/silverstone-tj07.htm
and THIS
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2008/silverstone/murderbox-fc/murderbox-fc.htm

Both TJ07
By the way, Million Dollar PCs gives you good inspirations. You might want to look at the cases and the WC setups from there. There are some Lian Li cases that are wonderful for WC.


----------



## KBD (Jan 7, 2009)

coolermaster HAF 932 is better IMO. And much cheaper than TJ-07, which is also a great case but not worth the cost.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2009)

KBD said:


> coolermaster HAF 932 is better IMO. And much cheaper than TJ-07, which is also a great case but not worth the cost.



Its a matter of personal taste. I for one would not lay a finger on that HAF. But in the end its his decision I am just delivering suggestions.


----------



## KBD (Jan 7, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Its a matter of personal taste. I for one would not lay a finger on that HAF. But in the end its his decision I am just delivering suggestions.



thats why i suggested it, lol 

cases are way too personal like u sed. but for water cooling that case is excellent, a few members here have their setups in it. I especially love the idea of up to 3 interior dual rad mounts. And the possiblity of another exterior mount on the back via radbox for a dual, triple or even quad rad.


----------



## spaceballsrules (Jan 7, 2009)

What about an Antec 1200?


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 7, 2009)

Coolermaster Cosmos S

It has space for a triple radiator and plenty of space inside for pumps and reservoirs and if you look at the case radeonX2 has posted, you would just do it.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2009)

spaceballsrules said:


> What about an Antec 1200?



According to Lambs system specs, he owns that case already.


----------



## Jakl (Jan 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Coolermaster Cosmos S
> 
> It has space for a triple radiator and plenty of space inside for pumps and reservoirs and if you look at the case radeonX2 has posted, you would just do it.



An awsome case with lots of room. 

I +1 that case, best one before i got my Boreas


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 7, 2009)

TJ07 and ATCS840


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2009)

Any case that is big.  Look at Silverstone and Lian Li full towers.

I want to see more pics of this!


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 7, 2009)

spaceballsrules said:


> What about an Antec 1200?



Not big enough for water cooling unless you get an external system like a zalman reserator but that defeats the point of his question.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 8, 2009)

I am leaning towards that Silverstone TJ07 but I do like the Lian Li PC-P80 full tower but the Silverstone looks nice. I'm not fussed over price really as long as I'm not going to spend over £220-£240 for a case. I guess the TJ07 comes around £200?


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2009)

J-Man said:


> I am leaning towards that Silverstone TJ07 but I do like the Lian Li PC-P80 full tower but the Silverstone looks nice. I'm not fussed over price really as long as I'm not going to spend over £220-£240 for a case. I guess the TJ07 comes around £200?



Well...350$ on the egg. Thats um...um...roughly about like around... yeah should be around 200 pounds


----------



## J-Man (Jan 8, 2009)

Would it fit a quad rad in it?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah I think you can fit a quad rad in the bottom.
It is a very big and has lots of room in the bottom once you remove the HDD bays.

EDIT: The new ones with the side window you might be pushed to find for £200.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.aqua-pcs.co.uk/black-ice-gt-xtreme-480-1958-p.asp

If that radiator could fit in it, I'd be amazed and happy. If so, I'll get the TJ07 and that radiator + I'd like to watercool my 4870 x2 also. I'm not sure if there's any 4870 x2 water blocks available yet.

oily - Where would I mount my HDD if I remove the HDD bays? 

Is that Black Ice radiator good enough to cool a Q9550 and 4870 x2? Later down the road in 2 months time or so I'll be upgrading to Core i7 920 or 940.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well if you want to mount a rad in the bottom you will have to remove the HDD bays and you can always mount them along with your DVD drives etc.

Will check the rad size now (I have a TJ07 in pieces in the next room)

EDIT: Or for HDD's get one of these







EDIT2: Yes the rad will fit and I think the Feser will fit as well

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?referrerid=20037&t=201547


----------



## J-Man (Jan 8, 2009)

The Black Ice 480 will fit too?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 8, 2009)

Check the link in my second EDIT: above.

The Feser will fit and the GTX480 is 6mm smaller so they both would work for you.


----------



## trickson (Jan 8, 2009)

This is the best case EVER the CmStacker is the best for every kind of water cooling or air cooling and the space is far greater than any other case out there .


----------



## J-Man (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, I plan on getting the TJ07 very soon 

Should I have the Q9550 and 4870 x2 cooled as 1 loop? The only thing I don't understand is what barbs/tubing to get 

I will get the Black Ice Extreme 480mm radiator which is this: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_27&products_id=2469

That radiator is fine right? I plan on buying 2 more Scythe S-Flex 1600rpm fans and use my 2 that's currently cooling my Q9550 with a TRUE Black 120. 

CPU Block: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24_51&products_id=2302

Reservoir: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=5&products_id=2002

Pump: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=11_17&products_id=1882

Paste: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=18&products_id=1827

GPU Water Block: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24_28&products_id=2418

What tubing/barbs would I need? Which is best for flow? 1/2"? What coolant should I get? I want high end tubing/barbs and maybe host clamps to prevent leaking. Also is there anything I'm missing?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah everything looks good.

Using the 1/2" barbs will match the size of outlet on that pump as it is 1/2" as well.Then take your pick from either 7/16" or 1/2" tubing.

EDIT:From the same site

1/2" Barbs

7/16" Hose

1/2" Hose

Both the above are clear hose but you can get different coloured hose to match your case colour design or what ever you like.
If using the 1/2" tubing then use hose clamps as well and to be safe use them with the 7/16" as well (some people dont and works OK)


----------



## J-Man (Jan 8, 2009)

I could use only the 1/2" tubing and get a few blue UV cold cathodes. What coolant should I get? So I will need the 1/2" and 7/16" tubing or just pick one?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 8, 2009)

J-Man said:


> I could use only the 1/2" tubing and get a few blue UV cold cathodes. What coolant should I get?



You can get UV reactive coolant like this one 

http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=1770

Everyone's taste differ's in this and some just use plain distilled water as it gives the best cooling properties but if you want UV then you could use UV coloured tubing instead like this-

http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=8_19&products_id=2061



> So I will need the 1/2" and 7/16" tubing or just pick one?



Just pick the one.
 7/16" will give a tighter fit on the barb than the 1/2" ...either will do.Just to be safe use hose clamps on each barb and you should be OK.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry for double post but have you seen this build -

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80360

May give you some idea's of what is possible with the TJ07


----------



## J-Man (Jan 8, 2009)

What tubing does he use?

I think I'll get the normal transparent tubing with Feser blue UV coolant and just use UV cold cathodes instead of getting blue tubing. 7/16" or 1/2", which one would you get?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 8, 2009)

J-Man said:


> What tubing does he use?



I think it is Feser tubing with compression style fittings.



> I think I'll get the normal transparent tubing with Feser blue UV coolant and just use UV cold cathodes instead of getting blue tubing. 7/16" or 1/2", which one would you get?




I personally use the 7/16" tubing because it gives a tighter fit and is easier to route the tube in the case rather than the bulkier 1/2" stuff.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 8, 2009)

Using 7/16" over 1/2" will be the same performance/cooling though?


----------



## KBD (Jan 8, 2009)

J-Man said:


> What tubing does he use?
> 
> I think I'll get the normal transparent tubing with Feser blue UV coolant and just use UV cold cathodes instead of getting blue tubing. 7/16" or 1/2", which one would you get?



i think you should avoid UV coolant regardless of the manufacturer as it just causes problems. Stick with UV tubing tubing. Feser makes clear coolant also, some people just use distilled water.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 8, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Using 7/16" over 1/2" will be the same performance/cooling though?



1/2" would give a better flow but the difference in your temps would be very slight and would make little difference.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll wanna go with 1/2" then.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 8, 2009)

go to the hardware store to get your tubing its 1/3 the price.


----------



## Binge (Jan 8, 2009)

spaceballsrules said:


> What about an Antec 1200?



Ban the Antec 900 and 1200 from ever being used for WC   That's what I say.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 8, 2009)

I wish I went with the TJ07 in the first place. I guess I could sell my 1200 on here when I get my TJ07


----------



## J-Man (Jan 9, 2009)

Would I need hose clips? 1/2"?


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes you always need clamps when water cooling unless you don't mind water flowing on you mobo ram video card ... And 1/2" is the best to use and 1/2" clamps will be needed  .


----------



## J-Man (Jan 9, 2009)

I am making a complete list of watercooling parts and I need feedback on them if they go together and if there's anything that's not "high end" then let me know. I need high end stuff for a high end PC haha.

Tubing: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=8_19&products_id=2061

Barbs: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2272

Pump: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=11_17&products_id=1882

Radiator: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_27&products_id=2469

Reservoir: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=5&products_id=2002

Paste: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=18&products_id=1827 - I just need more anyway. No need to see if it's high end .

Coolant: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=1770

Hose Clips: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=36_66&products_id=2160

CPU Block: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24_51&products_id=2302

GPU Block: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24_28&products_id=2418

Fan Filters: http://www.watercoolingshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=6_20&products_id=1871 - Would these be ok for the radiator?

Anything I've missed? Everything look nice? Nothing is low end is it?


----------



## J-Man (Jan 9, 2009)

Also, how would the cooling run around? Where do I start the tubing from and where does the tubing go after and stuff? What's the best way?


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Also, how would the cooling run around? Where do I start the tubing from and where does the tubing go after and stuff? What's the best way?



Well I have mine going from pump-CPU-Rad - pump . this is the best way I have found .


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 9, 2009)

reservoir > pump > cpu > gpu > radiator > reseirvor


----------



## cdawall (Jan 9, 2009)

instead of hose clamps you can use tie wraps they work just as good. put them on the tube finder tight then use pliers to tighten them as far as you can (i wrap them around the end and twist)


----------



## trickson (Jan 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> instead of hose clamps you can use tie wraps they work just as good. put them on the tube finder tight then use pliers to tighten them as far as you can (i wrap them around the end and twist)



I would not recommend this at all there is a chance that it could leak and this is just not going to happen if you use hose clamps .


----------



## J-Man (Jan 9, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> reservoir > pump > cpu > gpu > radiator > reservoir


 Is that the correct way or the best way? Or is there such a thing as "the best way"? I will get the TJ07 in 2 weeks or maybe less and my watercooling end of this month.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 9, 2009)

I would do a seperate loop for the graphics, and throw the CPU, NB, SB on water as well, on another loop.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 9, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Is that the correct way or the best way?



As long as you have your Res directly before the Pump then you will be OK.

Some people like to go to the RAD after the pump to cool any heat dump from the pump and others like to have the pump before the CPU to gain the best flow/pressure to the CPU and so aid cooling.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 9, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> I would do a seperate loop for the graphics, and throw the CPU, NB, SB on water as well, on another loop.


 I only want to cool the CPU and GPU.


----------



## KBD (Jan 9, 2009)

J-Man said:


> I only want to cool the CPU and GPU.





i think its better to do 2 loops anyway. that 4870X2 is prolly gonna need a dual rad just for itself and a dual for the CPU. Unless of course you can fit a quad rad in that case then one loop will do.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 10, 2009)

J-Man said:


> I will get the TJ07 in 2 weeks or maybe less and my watercooling end of this month.



Just make sure, if you want a window in the side panel, that it has one.

Some of the older ones had no window in the side.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 10, 2009)

oily - Yeah I'd want a window on it - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...minium Tower Case with Window - Black (No PSU)

KBD - Yeah, getting a quad rad.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 10, 2009)

J-Man said:


> oily - Yeah I'd want a window on it - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...minium Tower Case with Window - Black (No PSU)
> 
> KBD - Yeah, getting a quad rad.



That's fine, just giving you a heads up, some dont have the *W* at the end of TJ07B-W.

Didn't want you to end up disappointed after spending so much on a case


----------



## J-Man (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm excited now 

Gonna be my first watercooling setup. If I can push the Q9550 more to maybe 4GHz, that would be awesome. I am wondering... where am I meant to store my HDD when I remove the HDD bays from the bottom?


----------



## J-Man (Jan 10, 2009)

I've just done some measurements compared to my Antec 1200 and the high and width is the same but the depth is 3cms more then the Antec 1200. 56cm in depth but my Antec 1200 is 53cm I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 10, 2009)

For me,i'd say a tj07 or a mountain mods ufo


----------



## J-Man (Jan 10, 2009)

I've decided on the TJ07, tigger. Keep up with the thread 

I've also decided Nehalem isn't worth it over my current rig (performance wise in games) so I'll hold off on Nehalem. I'll wait for the next line of CPU's. I could always get a Swiftech Apogee GTZ kit for socket 1366 anyway when I upgrade.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 10, 2009)

J-Man said:


> I am wondering... where am I meant to store my HDD when I remove the HDD bays from the bottom?



Try something like this-

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_3884.html


 Or you can get other units that convert your 5.25" drive bays for HDD's.

EDIT: When you get all your parts you can read here for some good advice and post if you have any trouble

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52032


----------



## J-Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I will need that HDD bay at the front. I will be removing the 2 bays at the bottom obviously too. Is that one at kustompcs specifically made for Silverstone cases?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is the case I got. It has a removable MB tray and everything on the inside is polished. It may be conservative on looks but man its built well. Its a really simple layout and isnt to fancy but thats kinda what I liked about it. Ultra M998. 



















FYI it cools better than most higher end cases.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 11, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Yeah, I will need that HDD bay at the front. I will be removing the 2 bays at the bottom obviously too. Is that one at kustompcs specifically made for Silverstone cases?



Yes that is a Silverstone part and works with the TJ07.I have one of these and will be using it in my case (but I will be doing a bit of modding to it first )

You might be able to find it on other sites cheaper, that was just to give you an idea of what I meant.
You can also get other solutions to mounting your HDD in the 5.25" bays like these -

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_3827.html


----------



## J-Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Nah, I'll use that SilverStone bay instead. Lol.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 11, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Nah, I'll use that SilverStone bay instead. Lol.



FYI there is a fan in the front of the drive bay with blue LED's- just in case it doesn't match with your colour scheme...although you could always swap out the fan for another one.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Dust filter?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 11, 2009)

I cant recall now if there is a dust filter or not..it's been awhile since I last looked


----------



## J-Man (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=41_70&products_id=350

Could I use that fan filter to put infront of the 4 fans on the radiator?

I plan on getting 2 more Scythe S-Flex 1600rpm fans which push about 65cfm on each fan so that's excellent right? I use 2 on my heatsink now. Keeps my quad about 38-40c idle.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 12, 2009)

If I order my parts from http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/catalog/ instead, I'd need to choose 1/2" barbs for all?

Here is what I have so far:






Does everything look ok to you?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes you will need 1/2" barbs for all your parts.You will also need about 2-3m of tubing to be on the safe side.
The hose clamps you should get the 3/4" OD ones and dont forget your fluid as well.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, need fluid . Thanks for the input 

Feser black UV will be ok? It won't glow though until I get UV cold cathodes right?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes you will need UV cathodes to make the fluid react to the light.Like the idea of the black fluid.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 12, 2009)

I may get some UV blue cold cathodes too. How many do you think? I like a lot of light


----------



## KBD (Jan 12, 2009)

J-Man said:


> If I order my parts from http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/catalog/ instead, I'd need to choose 1/2" barbs for all?
> 
> Here is what I have so far:
> 
> ...



looks good to me. If i were putting together a WC rig mine would look similar. But i would suggest replacing AS 5 with AC MX-2 as it is a better compund. Also, avoid UV coolant.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 12, 2009)

Also, when applying paste on the GPU core, is it the same method as applying it onto the CPU? thin layer all over?


----------



## KBD (Jan 13, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Also, when applying paste on the GPU core, is it the same method as applying it onto the CPU? thin layer all over?



i actually dont spread it myself and let the heatsink do the work. I just put a little dab in the center the size of a rice grain and then put the heatsink on and give it a twist in each direction and it spreads the compund quite well. Sometimes you gotta twist it a little more if its not spread enough. I found that this method works very well for me.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 14, 2009)

I was thinking, can I buy a Antec 1200 HDD bay or if not, I could use one of the HDD bays with the fan on it from my Antec 1200?


----------



## J-Man (Jan 15, 2009)

How do I jump start the pump only? So I can see if I've filled the entire system with water.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 17, 2009)

Is that reservoir too much with the rest of the setup or is it perfect? Would the 250 do?


----------



## J-Man (Jan 18, 2009)

I am thinking about watercooling my RAM too. Would adding the RAM to the loop create THAT much heat with the quad and 4870 x2?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 18, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Is that reservoir too much with the rest of the setup or is it perfect? Would the 250 do?



Any of the two would do as long as they fit in the case.....you will just need more coolant to fill the larger one.

As for cooling the RAM I would not bother with it, as a good fan would keep the RAM cool enough and no need to use water on them.

EDIT: Scrap what I said about the RES and get the 250 it will be easier to fit inside the case the 400 is quite large.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 18, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Any of the two would do as long as they fit in the case.....you will just need more coolant to fill the larger one.
> 
> As for cooling the RAM I would not bother with it, as a good fan would keep the RAM cool enough and no need to use water on them.


 Ah, I kind of changed my mind now on the RAM. I don't feel the need in watercooling the board either because my board stays around 40c anyway. There's no need in watercooling the HDD either.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 18, 2009)

No it's really not worth it.

^^^ See my edit above about the RES size ^^^


----------



## J-Man (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, when I asked a while ago what reservoir to get, people said the 250 because it's just perfect.


----------



## KBD (Jan 18, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Is that reservoir too much with the rest of the setup or is it perfect? Would the 250 do?



Probably, i've seen people cooling a couple of more components with a 250. But if you have the room for the 400 i'd go for that one just in case you want to cool other components.




J-Man said:


> I am thinking about watercooling my RAM too. Would adding the RAM to the loop create THAT much heat with the quad and 4870 x2?




Its not worth WC the RAM, IMO. Even if you are doing extreme overclocking just pointing a fan to it or buying any fan-based cooling solution like an OCZ XTC cooler will be fine. Alternatively, you can go with a passive cooling solution by using ramsinks or getting one of those RAM coolers such as the Thermalright HR-07.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 18, 2009)

I wanted to narrow the price down a bit and I thought that a 250 would be fine because I see people with setups with a quad core, 2 GPU's in SLI watercooled with a 250 so I think it's fine. I thought the 400 would be too tall. I also changed the hose clips for these instead because people said they work better: http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=317

They look nicer then black I think  and they're not plastic.

I've heard that that OCZ Ram cooler won't fit on every board or something? I am thinking about getting that RAM cooler though mainly because it has blue LED's.

http://www.dabs.com/productview.asp...rchKey=All&SearchMode=All&NavigationKey=11258

That RAM cooler there. I might as well order it now.


----------



## KBD (Jan 18, 2009)

J-Man said:


> I've heard that that OCZ Ram cooler won't fit on every board or something? I am thinking about getting that RAM cooler though mainly because it has blue LED's.



thats true, also sometimes it depends on the CPU cooler as well. For example, i wasnt able to mount my XTC cooler due to getting the Noctua NH-U12P CPU cooler. I may be able to fit if i reverse it though. So yea, it doesnt always work out.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I'll have a small CPU block instead of a huge ass CPU cooler like the TRUE Black (thank god!). I am sick of large CPU coolers that take 1/4 of space inside the case and are so tall. I won't have any wires going from the CPU fans to the molex and going over my RAM modules etc either. I'd just have nice, awesome tubing. I hope to do a great cable mangement job inside the TJ07. There's quite a few of holes already where the HDD compartment is so I should be ok. I'm glad I have a cable extension for my 24 pin and 8 pin PSU connectors so I can route them behind the tray.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 18, 2009)

If you are looking to route your cables behind the tray you will have to cut a small section out of the middle tray in the case.

Also have that RAM cooler but not enough clearance under it to fit my new Patriot Viper's in.


----------



## KBD (Jan 18, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Also have that RAM cooler but not enough clearance under it to fit my new Patriot Viper's in.




yep, good point. thats another thing i forgot to mention, some RAM is also not compatible. I would think that stuff like the Vipers and OCZ Reapers wont even need any active cooling as they already have elaborate heatpipes.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 18, 2009)

My RAM is the OCZ Platinum with silver heat spreaders. The cooler will be ok for those right?

Also, would getting this block for my 4870 x2 still be fine: http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1137{1}33

?? I noticed it's about £20 cheaper then the other I previously added to my basket.


----------



## KBD (Jan 19, 2009)

J-Man said:


> My RAM is the OCZ Platinum with silver heat spreaders. The cooler will be ok for those right?



Thats perfect, that cooler was designed to work with OCZ XTC heatspreaders that are found on your Platimum RAM. And with the big heatsink out of the way everything should be OK.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 19, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered it. It arrives Thursday.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 23, 2009)

How much cooler would my card be on water? (GPU)? My card gets hot on air. Hitting 65c idle.


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2009)

Idle temps don't mean a thing, though 65c is high.  With that w/c setup temps will be way down, especially and more imortantly under load.  Results may vary.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 23, 2009)

I ordered the case now. All I need is to wait for Friday (payday) then order the watercooling parts. I should be all setup next weekend.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 24, 2009)

How much of a temperature drop?


----------



## J-Man (Jan 28, 2009)

Case arrived this morning!

And I ordered that Silverstone HDD bay to mount in the front, oily. Should arrive tomorrow


----------



## erocker (Jan 28, 2009)

Which case?!  How are you going to setup the loop?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 28, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Case arrived this morning!
> 
> And I ordered that Silverstone HDD bay to mount in the front, oily. Should arrive tomorrow



Well what's your first impressions of the case ?? Are you pleased with your choice.

I think the HDD bay goes well with the look of the case.Hope you like your new case.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the ABS Black Pearl, which is my fav case period. But.. I'd definitely go with a TJ07 of the Black Pearl weren't available.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Which case?!  How are you going to setup the loop?


 Silverstone TJ07. oily said the best way is reservoir > pump > CPU > GPU > radiator. Sorry, reservoir > pump > radiator > CPU > GPU



oily_17 said:


> Well what's your first impressions of the case ?? Are you pleased with your choice.
> 
> I think the HDD bay goes well with the look of the case.Hope you like your new case.


 When I saw it, I was amazed how big it is! It looks bigger in real life then seeing pictures of it on the internet/ VEry happy with it. I'm very looking forward to watercooling in it for the first time!


----------



## J-Man (Jan 29, 2009)

What would be the best place to start the tubing from? I'm confused how the tubing will run. If I got a long tube, where would I start from first?


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2009)

Pump-->Radiator-->CPU Block-->GPU Block-->Resevoir-->Back to Pump

Where are the pump/rads/resevoir going to be mounted?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Pump-->Radiator-->CPU Block-->GPU Block-->Resevoir-->Back to Pump
> 
> Where are the pump/rads/resevoir going to be mounted?



res>pump>cpu>gpu>rad>res

and

res>pump>rad>cpu>gpu>res

are 100% interchangeable. I always run to the rad after the blocks.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 29, 2009)

Is it best to have the radiator before the CPU and GPU or after?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 29, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Is it best to have the radiator before the CPU and GPU or after?



Doesn't matter.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 29, 2009)

So it goes like this.

Reservoir outlet, pump inlet, pump outlet into radiator inlet, radiator outlet into CPU inlet, CPU outlet into GPU inlet, GPU outlet into reservoir?


----------



## J-Man (Jan 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Pump-->Radiator-->CPU Block-->GPU Block-->Resevoir-->Back to Pump
> 
> Where are the pump/rads/resevoir going to be mounted?


 Pump is going near the quad radiator at the bottom (I'll be removing the 2 HDD bays). Radiator is going along the bottom too. Reservoir is going to be mounted on the right of the motherboard.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 29, 2009)

J-Man said:


> So it goes like this.
> 
> Reservoir outlet, pump inlet, pump outlet into radiator inlet, radiator outlet into CPU inlet, CPU outlet into GPU inlet, GPU outlet into reservoir?



Yep, or you can put the radiator after the gpu block. Choice is yours.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 29, 2009)

Reservoir outlet obviously means it'll take away the water to the inlet pump and the outlet on the pump means that the water is going from there to the next thing?

then the GPU outlet into reservoir inlet? Gotcha!


----------



## J-Man (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I'll have to note some of this stuff down to remember the routing (reservoir then pump etc) and I need to use the kettle to get all the impurities out of the radiator and dry it?


----------



## J-Man (Jan 30, 2009)

Bump. Will water from the kettle be ok to clean the radiator?

Also, I've ordered everything but 2 or 3 are out of stock so once they get in stock, they will ship it to me. The TJ-07 is here and the Silverstone black HDD bay for the front. Just need to wait for the parts then I build.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 5, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> For me
> 
> CoolerMaster Cosmos
> 
> ...



That Looks SICK! I want My S to look that Clean inside when I watercool


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 5, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is the case I got. It has a removable MB tray and everything on the inside is polished. It may be conservative on looks but man its built well. Its a really simple layout and isnt to fancy but thats kinda what I liked about it. Ultra M998.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a damn nice case!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 7, 2009)

I hope to knock off a few temperatures of my GPU especially by about 20c on idle. I'd also like to see the CPU temperatures go lower by at least... 5-7C, then I'd idle at around 33c at 3.6GHz! If I see a nice temperature decrease then I'll shoot for 4GHz.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 7, 2009)

If I get a second 4870 x2 this month, what would I need? Another radiator (dual or triple?). A dual will be good? Reservoir, pump and tubing?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats an akasa eclipe 62,with a few differant bits.It is a gr8 case that.

My loop goes-pump-gpu(runs hotter than cpu,so went to that first)-cpu-rad-pump.temps are-
cpu core1 23c
cpu core2 23c
dispio-30c
memio-35c
shader-31c


----------



## J-Man (Feb 9, 2009)

I was wondering guys, would my single pump be fine if I wanted to add a dual radiator to cool my Q9550 and have the dual 4870 x2's on the quad radiator? I plan to get a second 4870 x2 this month. Would I need a second Rev 250 reservoir too? I'd need a dual radiator and more tubing but what about pump and reservoir?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 10, 2009)

A box arrived with everything but the reservoir, tubing and GPU waterblock. I should be putting it all together this week. The quad radiator is huge!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Everythings up, leak tested etc. I'll be posting pictures later today.


----------

